# LUDWIGIA REPENS 'RUBIN' vs LUDWIGIA REPENS



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Is there an actual plant called Ludwigia Repens "Rubin"? Or is it just Repens grown underhighlight so it turns red? If it is another plant, where might I be able to obtain it online?


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Im still new to this but the plant finder says they are different so I would believe that. Have you looked at the plant finder and read the articles? I hope this helps.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

Yes there is and I can sell you some. this is what i have..








..thinking of price...
Mark


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

This must be a plant that the guys from "Tropica" snuck in and donated to the AGA convention earlier this month, because thats the only way it will ever get into this country since Tropica plants can not be sold in this country. You say it is the most red of the ludwigias, but if you look in the Plant finder, you will see all the pictures of all the ludwigias are very red, so I don't see why this plant would be a big deal. I have repens and palustris that is solid dark red.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Ludwigia repens Rubin and Ludwigia repens

You can get any plant anywhere ...


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

It is really nice red, the leaves are very large, given lots of light. very nice red plant from Tropica. This plant will meet all your expectations. that picture was taken from my aquarium. It will green up, with less optimal conditions.
Mark


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I can say with certainty that it is definitely different from the usual _L. repens_. It's narrower-leaved and under the right conditions (which aren't that hard to provide) is blood red.

The Tropica guys did not bring any of it to the last convention. However, it has been in the states for some time now.


----------



## aloha (Jun 2, 2005)

Here is my "Rubin" growing above the water surface


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I agree, there is a very distinct difference in the coloration between "rubin" and other Ludwigias given the right conditions.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow that really is a spectacular plant. Fredyk are you sure what you have is Ruben? I'm interested in getting some.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

bijoon..seems to be..sent pm
here's another view of it.









Mark


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

*Uggggg*

This is what I have now. Its the plant on the left.








But I'm not sure wether this is the right plant or if I'm doing something wrong. I have 4.3 wpg about (the plant is directly under the most powerful light), high co2, and am currently dosing with plantex csm+B. Does this look right? I saw some pictures of Dimitri Rogers silence tank and he had repens and repens ruben and the first looked more like mine. I do weekly water changes of about 1/3 to 1/4. I am waiting to get more ferts from gregwatson so I will have a complete dosing but would that be why it's so green? It doesn't look close to some of the "ruben" that I have seen.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

that looks like the plant. just let it go until it reaches the top and it will redden alot. Mine sometimes are green unless everything is right, which it usually is. But it's like an indicator plant. it will green up if something isn't right. just keep it growing, cutting the tops and replanting. The rooted plant will develop side shoots. I have it one plant-it's green. In other tank, red.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

bijoon said:


> Wow that really is a spectacular plant. Fredyk are you sure what you have is Ruben? I'm interested in getting some.


Yes, what he has is the 'Rubin' variety. He got it from me some time ago. 
Here it is submersed:









...and emersed in my summer pond:









The 'Rubin' variety is not only redder, it is also significantly larger in leaf size than the regular repens. There is also a Ludwigia repens 'green'. It has bright green leaves on top and magenta coloring on the underside of the leaves.

Submersed pic:









...and again this one in my pond emersed:


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> You can get any plant anywhere ...


OK, sure! whatever that means Edward! It is a Tropica exclusive plant. Tropica plants can not be imported into this country. Everybody knows that. So where did it come from then? I'm just mildly curious, not a big deal, but when you guys get secretive about it, it makes me even more curious!


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

okay... i'm sure this has been answered before, but why can't Tropica plants be imported into the US? we have them here where i live... in the middle of the freaking prairies!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Robert Hudson said:


> OK, sure! whatever that means Edward! It is a Tropica exclusive plant. Tropica plants can not be imported into this country. Everybody knows that. So where did it come from then? I'm just mildly curious, not a big deal, but when you guys get secretive about it, it makes me even more curious!


Edward lives in Canada.

AND...it's been floating around quite a bit in trades for a while in the US.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

freydo said:


> okay... i'm sure this has been answered before, but why can't Tropica plants be imported into the US? we have them here where i live... in the middle of the freaking prairies!


US regulations require any imported plants to have clean, bare roots. Tropica ships in Rockwool so while it is sterile it does not meet the letter of the law.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Robert Hudson said:


> OK, sure! whatever that means Edward! It is a Tropica exclusive plant. Tropica plants can not be imported into this country. Everybody knows that. So where did it come from then? I'm just mildly curious, not a big deal, but when you guys get secretive about it, it makes me even more curious!


It's a stem plant. All one has to do to import it legally is prepare fresh clippings for expedited shipping. So for example anyone could have a buddy in Europe or anywhere that sells the Tropica plant send it to them. Once it's in the USA it can be propagated and shared among hobbyists.

Which brings up an interesting question. I notice that many garden plants are hybrids that are created by nurseries, and they prohibit anyone but them propagating them and selling them for a profit. So I would have to wonder if it's OK for people to sell this plant.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

For terrestrial plants over here (not sure about the states) there is a scheme called Plant Breeders Rights where a new hybrid or clone is registered by the breeder and they should get a percentage of every plant sold, a bit like a patent really. However non-registered plants have no such restrictions and can be propagated and re-sold freely.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Robert Hudson said:


> OK, sure! whatever that means Edward! It is a Tropica exclusive plant. Tropica plants can not be imported into this country. Everybody knows that. So where did it come from then? I'm just mildly curious, not a big deal, but when you guys get secretive about it, it makes me even more curious!


 Ok Robert, here is the secret: CLICK HERE


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Aloha and Fredyk - Great pictures, that plant looks very healthy.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

If everything isn't perfect, it gets green, and currently it's not as red, sort of green-red, until I fix ferts, maybe. Or if it's not directly under light, or low traces, for example.


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

The leaves on this plant are quite big, IMO it really only suits a larger tanks to not look out of place, if your having problems with this plant being green dose flourish excel and it turns deep deep red, but generally its a very easy plant to grow and colouration is not really a problem, usually turns red with little effort, also never had a problem with algae with this plant, just seems to be one of those plants that remains algae free.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah its redding up very nicely, im sorry I ever doubted you fredyk, my bad.


----------

